# ATI tool and Catalyst Command Centre Conflict



## Wulfgang (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi all,

I am currently running a HIS excalibur x800 pro VIVO mod to XT (550/540 are my limits, my card's memory suck ), and am having conflicts between ccc and ati tool. It would appear that everytime a profile is loaded (because I have to tune down my memory clock to avoid artifacts), the ATI display driver gets corrupted and CCC tells me to reinstall the ATI driver.

Has anyone experienced this? I originally thought its because I'm on a Chinese traditional OS (and CCC is officially only supported in english) but before my mod my card was running with CCC no probs.....the problem came when I modified the card values using ati tools (or so it would seem)

Any input would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 15, 2004)

for me all works fine with a x800proVivo@XT...try to reinstall everything (atiTool too).. Then Drivercleaner, Driver reinstall, CCC , DX9c ,and at least AtiTool over that again..
must be working fine.


----------

